# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  E2

## modesty4

Žene pomagajte!! Uhvatila me panika jer sam dobila nalaze hormona vađeno 5 dan ciklusa. Sve je u granicama normale osim E2 koji je 123, a prema objašnjenju na nalazu treba biti u folikularnoj fazi 184-1774! Da li to valja ili ne valja...

----------


## pimbli

a koliki ti je FSH?
E2 i FSH uvek treba posmatrati zajedno.

----------


## modesty4

FSH je 6,68

----------


## pimbli

onda je sve ok. ne bi valjalo da je FSH visok, ovako je sve u najboljem redu.

----------


## modesty4

Puno hvala!  :Smile:

----------

